
Hacker fakes German minister's fingerprints using photos of her hands - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/30/hacker-fakes-german-ministers-fingerprints-using-photos-of-her-hands
======
mtmail
Chaos Computer Club published a fingerprint of the German Minister of Internal
Affairs 10 years ago. Taken from a glass.

"[Schäuble, the politician] was a keen proponent of mass gathering of
biometric information by the state, and his widely circulated fingerprint
lifted from a water glass served as an effective demonstration against the
supposed infallibility of biometric information."
[https://hackaday.com/2017/09/04/raspireader-an-open-
source-f...](https://hackaday.com/2017/09/04/raspireader-an-open-source-
fingerprint-reader/)

------
rmbryan
Here is one of the pictures this person said they used. Seem credible to you?
[https://www.dw.com/image/18154223_303.jpg](https://www.dw.com/image/18154223_303.jpg)

~~~
closetohome
Are you...trying to debunk a well-known five year old method of obtaining
fingerprints from photos?

------
NikkiA
'2014'

